# Nicht alle 16GB RAM nutzbar?!



## Ironhide (27. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Zusammen

Also folgendes: soeben ist mein neuer Arbeitsspeicher eingetroffen, welchen ich sofort verbaut hab. Es handelt sich um *Corsair Vengeance, 4x4GB, DDR3-1600, CL9@1.5V!
*Nun steht in den Systemsteuerungen, dass zwar 16GB Ram installiert sind aber in Klammern steht "7.47 verwendbar". Was bedeuted das? Kann ich nicht alle 16GB verwenden? Auch im Everest steht bei Physikalischer Speicher 7645 MB.
Ich habe mich eigentlich genügend darüber informiert, ob ich 16GB verwenden kann oder nicht und ich fand kein Faktor (Mainboard, Windows-Version), der besagt, dass das nicht gehen soll.
Mein System:
AMD Phenom II X6 1055T @ 3.5GHz
GA-890GPA-UD3H
ATI Radeon HD 5850
Windows 7 Premium 64-Bit

Gruss ToniMontana


----------



## MezZo_Mix (27. Oktober 2011)

Laut Gigabyte sollten alle 16GB funzen 

*
1. 4 x 1.5V DDR3 DIMM sockets supporting up to 16 GB of system memory (Note 1)
2. Dual channel memory architecture
3. Support for DDR3 2000(OC)/1333/1066 MHz memory modules*

Hast du villeicht was an der msconfig verändert?


----------



## OctoCore (27. Oktober 2011)

Viel Auswahl ist ja nicht.
Entweder ist da was kaputt oder irgendein Riegel steckt nicht richtig.


----------



## Charcharias (27. Oktober 2011)

würde sagen ein slot oder das board aht ne macke den windows sollte sie 16gb eig addressieren können


----------



## alterhaken (27. Oktober 2011)

Die Module sind intakt, die wurden auch vollständig erkannt, dein System kann aus irgend einem Grund nicht mehr als 7,47 GB nutzen. Mögliche Ursache ist Bios der MB, hast du den neuesten Bios drauf?


----------



## Ironhide (27. Oktober 2011)

Danke für die Antworten, aber defekt ist glaub ich nichts, denn:
im cpu-z erkennt es die 16GB auch. dachte da eher, dass windows mit der verwendung probleme hat. ist ja nicht so dass nur die 8GB erkannt werden.
Im ersten Bild seht ihr die Systemsteuerung, wo es heisst, dass ich 16GB installiert hab aber nur 7.47GB verwenden kann. im zweiten die bestätigung, dass cpu-z die vollen 16GB erkennt.
Und im BIOS steht auch 16GB, dafür aber wieder im Taskmanager die 7.47GB.
ich bin komplett verwirrt!


----------



## Mr.Scaletta (27. Oktober 2011)

- Gucken ob im BIOS die vollen 16 GB erkannt werden 

- Memory Remap aktivieren

- Msconfig überprüfen

- einzelne RAMs wechseln

- nachschauen, ob nicht evtl. eine DIMM-Bank Defekt ist und Speicher untereinander tauschen

- funktionieren vllt 6 GB !?

- evtl. Defekt am Sockel !? (Pins verbogen)


Das ist eigentlich alles was man machen kann ...


----------



## Psycho1996 (27. Oktober 2011)

Mr.Scaletta schrieb:


> […]
> 
> - Msconfig überprüfen
> 
> ...


 

Alles außer die ersten beiden macht für mich keinen Sinn da das BIOS laut dem TE ja die 16 gig erkennt…
Also bleibt ja fast nur die msconf…


----------



## Ironhide (27. Oktober 2011)

und was soll ich mit msconfig machen? auch wenn ich nur 8GB anschliesse kommt dass nur ca 7.5GB verwendbar sind.
verdammte "*+%*&


----------



## MezZo_Mix (27. Oktober 2011)

Start > Msconfig > Start  Weiter unten auf Erweiterte Optionen > Maximaler Speicher > wenn da ein Hacken ist weg machen.


----------



## OctoCore (27. Oktober 2011)

Toni Montana schrieb:


> und was soll ich mit msconfig machen? auch wenn ich nur 8GB anschliesse kommt dass nur ca 7.5GB verwendbar sind.
> verdammte "*+%*&


 
Bei 8 Gb kommt es ja auch hin, wenn der Taskmanager erzählt, dass dann 7,5 GB verfügbar sind... dann stimmt es ja auch.  Hast du denn auch alle vier Riegel mal nur als Pärchen laufen lassen?

Dass bei System angezeigt wird, dass nur ein Teil verfügbar ist, ist auf jeden fall ein Zeichen für eine künstliche Bremse/Beschränkung. Wenn die Hardware okay ist, hast du die womöglich selbst irgendwann mal eingebaut - möglicherweise mit dem Rumspielen an irgendwelchen Parametern.



alterhaken schrieb:


> Die Module sind intakt, die wurden auch vollständig erkannt,[...]


Zwischen "erkennen" und "funktionieren" muss es keinen Zusammenhang geben. Das sind zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (27. Oktober 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Bei 8 Gb kommt es ja auch hin, wenn der Taskmanager erzählt, dass dann 7,5 GB verfügbar sind... dann stimmt es ja auch.


 
Das einzige was ich mir erklären kann ist das, er Unter Msconfig ein hacken bei Maximaler Speicher gemacht hat. Auch wenn man dort sein MAX. RAM angibt sind nur bla bla bla Verwendbar


----------



## OctoCore (27. Oktober 2011)

Kann sein.  Falls das so sein sollte - von alleine kommen die Haken nicht dahin. 
Ein Blick in die Ereignisanzeige (System) von Windows kann auch nicht schaden - ob da beim Hochfahren von Windows irgendwas RAM-mäßiges geschieht.


----------



## Ironhide (28. Oktober 2011)

Oke jetzt hab ich das Schlamassel. seit dem ich euer Tipp befolg hab und die RAM n bisschen umgesteckt hab, um zu sehen ob ein Riegel defekt ist oder eine Kombination besser funktioniert hab ich jetzt nur noch *Bluescreen *nach dem aufstarten und es gibt nichts was ich dagegen machen kann. Wenn ich den PC aufstarte dann kommt er bis zum Windowszeichen und danach wenn der Anmelde Bildschirm kommen sollte kommt zuerst sichtbar ein "Bildabriss" und dann kurz der Bluescreen. Danach started er neu und es kommt der Starthilfe-Modus (dort heisst es glaub dass wahrscheindlich letzte Soft- oder Hardware änderung nicht erkennt wird), der Fehler beheben sollte aber der lädt nur lange und danach heisst es Bericht abschicken aber es ist keine Lösung vorhanden!!! Hab mal mit allen anderen Komponenten (alte Grafikkarte, RAM) versucht den PC zu starten aber keine veränderung.
Hab schon im BIOS load default gemacht -> nichts!
oder am Mainboard CLR_CMOS aktiviert -> still nothing!

Naja jetzt ist halt so dass nicht nur nicht aller Speicher erkannt wird sondern der PC läuft gar nicht mehr! super!
Hat jemand ne idee?

Ich denke es ist wohl ein mechanischer Fehler am Mainboard, sprich ich habe wohl etwas kaputt gemacht. Gibt es eine möglichkeit zu überprüfen an was genau der Defekt ist! es ist mir zu teuer ein neues MB zu kaufen und dann lag es doch nicht am MB!

Gruss Toni


----------



## Ironhide (29. Oktober 2011)

Bitte hat niemand einen Tipp oder Vorschlag. Ich sitze seit stunden vor dem Computer und probiere alles aus, aber nichts will was bewirken!


----------



## MezZo_Mix (29. Oktober 2011)

Sind es alle die Gleiche RAM´s? oder verschiedene? falls ja BITTE! Nur die Gleichen RAM Paare untereinander im Dual channel laufen lassen.


----------



## Ironhide (29. Oktober 2011)

Nene sind immer die selben  soviel ahnung hab ich dann knapp noch 
die alten waren corsair 2x2GB XMS 1333 und die neuen sind eben die 4x4GB Vengeance 1600. Mit den alten hats immer super geklapt aber jetzt funktionierts mit denen auch nicht mehr.

Kann bei den Speicherbänken auf dem MB was kaputt gehen? Pins oder leiter oder so was, das man erkennen kann?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (29. Oktober 2011)

Höchstens sehen ob was Abgebrochen ist? Versuch mal mit nur ein RAM Riegel den PC anzubekommen.


----------



## Darkisma (29. Oktober 2011)

Hi, deine Hardware kann auf jedenfall 16Gb verarbeiten. 
Das kann schon mein 770er Ud von Gigabyte. 

So nun zu deinem Problem. 
Mach mal folgendes...
1. Nur einen RAM-Riegel einsetzen. 
2. Pc ins BIOS bringen.
3. Wenn das geht ist das schonmal gut. Dann bitte alle Rameinstellungen auf Auto stellen. ( Wichtig!) 
4. Pc starten.

Kommst du nicht soweit, dann vergewissere dich ,dass der RAM richtig steckt. Geht es immer noch nicht, dann RAM- Riegel gegen einen anderen tauschen.

So danach startest du Windoof. 
Achte nun mal drauf ob die Lüftersteuerung funktioniert, ob dein Mainboard Töne von sich gibt ( gewisse Pieptöne weisen dich auf Fehler hin, kannst das bestimmt im Handbuch nachschlagen)
Funktioniert alles und Windoof geht, dann erweitere deinen RAM.

So und zum Abschluss. Beim Einbau von Pc Komponenten gibt es zwei wichtige Regeln.

1. Schau immer das du entladen bist ( Einfach an Heizung greifen)
2. Verwende niemals! Gewalt beim Einbau. Alle Teile passen und wenn nicht, dann stimmt was nicht. Dann lieber nochmal neu ansetzen. Aber nie mit viel Kraft arbeiten.

Gruß


----------



## froschline (29. Oktober 2011)

Schon mal in der Gigabyte *Qualified Vendors List *gesehen da sind solche Speicher Riegel mit der MB 4x4GB 16 GB Ram 1600 von 
CORSAIR nicht aufgelistet vielleicht funktioniert es deshalb nicht.


----------



## ruf!o (29. Oktober 2011)

Das der Pc nun gar nicht mehr startet kann auch damit zusammenhängen das das Bios nach dem Test umstecken, die Ram-Riegel nicht mehr richtig erkennt und diese falsch mit spannung versorgt.
Das Bluescreen Problem hatte ich auch mal weil das Bios dem Ram zu wenig bzw. die falsche Spannung gegeben hat. Nachdem ich das Manuel korrigiert hatte hatte ich auch keinerlei Bluescreens mehr.


Mfg

ruf!o


----------



## Ironhide (29. Oktober 2011)

> So nun zu deinem Problem.
> Mach mal folgendes...
> 1. Nur einen RAM-Riegel einsetzen.
> 2. Pc ins BIOS bringen.
> ...


Ja eben ich komme ohne problem ins BIOS (ich komme bis da wo der anmeldebildschirm kommen sollte nach dem Windows zeichen), er erkennt allen RAM (wenn ich 1,2,3,4 Plätze belege). Hab schon einige mal mit Auto versucht. hat nicht geklaptt!



> Schon mal in der Gigabyte *Qualified Vendors List *gesehen da sind solche Speicher Riegel mit der MB 4x4GB 16 GB Ram 1600 von
> CORSAIR nicht aufgelistet vielleicht funktioniert es deshalb nicht.


Ich weiss dass er nicht augelistet ist, aber denke das sollte trotzdem funktionieren. Aber momentan versuche ich eh wieder mit meinem alten RAM den PC zum laufen zu bringen, da ich von dem SICHER weiss dass er funzt (der lief jetzt n halbes jahr perfekt)



> Das der Pc nun gar nicht mehr startet kann auch damit zusammenhängen das  das Bios nach dem Test umstecken, die Ram-Riegel nicht mehr richtig  erkennt und diese falsch mit spannung versorgt.
> Das Bluescreen Problem hatte ich auch mal weil das Bios dem Ram zu wenig  bzw. die falsche Spannung gegeben hat. Nachdem ich das Manuel  korrigiert hatte hatte ich auch keinerlei Bluescreens mehr.


Das mit der Spannung hab ich auch schon versucht. Normal ist ja 1.5V, hab das schon versucht manuell einzustellen. habs auch noch mit 1.55V und 1.6V versucht, immer das selbe problem!

Danke für eure Hilfe!

Eben kann ich irgendwie feststellen ob wirklich das Mainboard mechanisch kaputt ist und doch nicht irgend ein stranger softwarefehler? denn wenn ich n neues board kaufe und der gleiche fehler besteht wars das mit meinem PC, denn dann hab ich keine kohle mehr


----------



## Darkisma (29. Oktober 2011)

Hi, da dein Bios und somit auch dein Mainboard die Ram Bausteine erkennt, kannst du noch folgendes Ausprobieren.

Lade dir mal eine Linux-Live-Distribution aus dem I-Net auf ein USB-Stift und versuche das zu booten. 
Falls das geht fahr Youtube auf und lass ein Video mal gefühlte 10Mins laufen. Ist zwar jetzt kein wirklich aussagekräftiger Test, aber Youtube auf Full-HD hat bei mir schon öfters Bluescreens provoziert. 

Dann schreib nochmal


----------



## Ironhide (29. Oktober 2011)

Kann nicht booten vom USB-Stick. erkennt ihn irgendwie nicht und ich seh auch nicht ganz wie das mein Defekt lösen soll.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (29. Oktober 2011)

Mal Ganz Spontan: Installier mal windows neu Vll ist Windows Kaputt gegangen, weil der PC immer mit Bluescreens abgestürzt ist


----------



## froschline (29. Oktober 2011)

Toni Montana schrieb:


> Ja eben ich komme ohne problem ins BIOS (ich komme bis da wo der anmeldebildschirm kommen sollte nach dem Windows zeichen), er erkennt allen RAM (wenn ich 1,2,3,4 Plätze belege). Hab schon einige mal mit Auto versucht. hat nicht geklaptt!
> 
> Ich weiss dass er nicht augelistet ist, aber denke das sollte trotzdem funktionieren. Aber momentan versuche ich eh wieder mit meinem alten RAM den PC zum laufen zu bringen, da ich von dem SICHER weiss dass er funzt (der lief jetzt n halbes jahr perfekt)
> 
> ...


 
Es ist auch möglich, bei Dual-Channel-Bestückung im BIOS manuell in den Single-Channel-Modus zu schalten, zum Beispiel wenn es im Dual-Channel-Modus zu *Stabilitätsproblemen* kommt (das kann zum Beispiel passieren, wenn die entsprechende Speicherkonfiguration nicht in der Qualified Vendor List (QVL) des Mainboardherstellers aufgelistet ist). 

siehe http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Channel

Aufgrund unterschiedlicher Boardlayouts im Speicherbusbereich, unterschiedlichen Speichercontrollern, unausgereiften BIOSen oder anderes mehr läuft leider nicht jedes Modul gleich gut in verschiedenen Boards. Speicher-Tests von diversen Hardwareseiten helfen da nur bedingt da eben nicht auf jedes Board übertragbar. Die Hersteller wissen das wohl auch und haben das deswegen schon vorab getestet und dazu Empfehlungen in Form von QVL-Listen online gestellt.Deswegen sollte man diese Listen der Hersteller je nach Board beachten da man ja so absolut auf Nummer sicher geht.


----------



## Ironhide (29. Oktober 2011)

> Mal Ganz Spontan: Installier mal windows neu Vll ist Windows Kaputt gegangen, weil der PC immer mit Bluescreens abgestürzt ist


Kann ich mein windows neu installieren ohne dass ich meine daten verliehre?


----------



## NCphalon (29. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du Windows auf ner getrennten Partition installiert hast mit Sicherheit, wenn net haste immerhin noch ne hohe wahrscheinlichkeit dass du die Daten behälst.

Kannst auch mit Linux vorher sichern.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (29. Oktober 2011)

Hmmm
Nach dem Post(piep)
kannst du normalerweise lesen wieviel GB Ram vom System erkannt werden.
Ist aber nur ganz kurz. Mit der Pausetaste bleibt die Meldung so lange bis du return drückst.

Würde vor einer neuinstalation erst mal versuchen, mit der Orginal Windows DVD zu reparieren.


MFG


----------



## Milchbubi (29. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Toni,

was für ein Betriebssystem Hast du? und welche Edition.

Ich habe grade mal recherchiert und bei wikipedia gelesen, dass W7 HP eigendlich bis 16 GB(bei 64 bit) unterstützen sollte.
*ABER:*

Hier steht, wenn du bei Arbeitsspeicher guckst, des kleingedruckte, dass 16 GB erst ab Windows 7 Professional unterstüzt werden.
Vielleicht liegt es ja darann, dass W7 einfach limitiert


MfG Milchbubi


----------



## MezZo_Mix (29. Oktober 2011)

Toni Montana schrieb:


> Kann ich mein windows neu installieren ohne dass ich meine daten verliehre?


 
Ja Windows drüber installieren ohne die Festplatte zu Löschen. oder halt mal Reparatur versuchen.


----------



## froschline (29. Oktober 2011)

Milchbubi schrieb:


> Hallo Toni,
> 
> was für ein Betriebssystem Hast du? und welche Edition.
> 
> ...


 



Das Stimmt tatsächlich wollte das erst nicht Glauben eben Microsoft  habe aber hier nachgeschaut 

siehe Memory Limits for Windows Releases (Windows)


----------



## Ironhide (29. Oktober 2011)

Aber Wikipedia und die Offiziellen Windowspezifikationen sagen doch 16GB. Thx for the solvation 
 Aber oke, dann hab ich jetzt meinen limitierenden Faktor des RAM aber der PC läuft trotzdem immer noch nicht 



> kannst du normalerweise lesen wieviel GB Ram vom System erkannt werden.
> Ist aber nur ganz kurz. Mit der Pausetaste bleibt die Meldung so lange bis du return drückst.


welches ist die Pausetaste?

Windows reparieren:
Muss ich da die DVD reintun und dann Boot from DVD oder so?


----------



## ser0_silence (29. Oktober 2011)

Hab grad noch gesehen, dass bei deinem CPU-Z screenshot stand, dass der RAM im unganged mode läuft. Das heisst meiner Meinung nach, dass es Single CHannel und nicht Dual Channel ist. Sollteste falls dann alles läuft im BIOS auf ganged umstellen


----------



## Ironhide (29. Oktober 2011)

Also, momentan siehts so aus. Ich versuchte durch booten von meinem  Laufwerk aus das windwos z home premium zu reparieren. wieder Absturtz.  Danach startet der PC neu und bis jetzt ist der Bildschirm immer schwarz  geblieben, jetzt kam aber n wunderschönes Bild  für mich sieht das win totalcrash aus. Könnte das nun am Mainboard liegen?


----------



## froschline (29. Oktober 2011)

Sitzen alle Komponenten fest auf Board z.b Grafikarte Speicher ist der Monitor auch Fest angeschlossen. 
Den alten Speicher, wieder so Eingebaut, wie er Installiert war. Ich Glaube nicht, das es am Windows 7 liegt


----------



## Darkisma (29. Oktober 2011)

Hi, nochmal zu meinem Vorschlag der Linux-Live Distribution.
Du fragst was es dir bringen soll? 
Ganz einfach, wir bekommen so herraus, ob eine Windoof-Neuinstallation, überhaupt helfen kann, ohne, dass wir deine Festplatte bearbeiten müssen.
Der Youtube Trick dient nur dazu um die Stabilität deines Rams zu testen, da in fast jeder Live-Distribution ein Browser dabei ist.

Wenn du nicht von USB booten kannst, dann brenn dir evtl. eine neue Bootdisk.

Du kannst den Tipp natürlich überspringen, wenn du Windows eh neu installieren willst.


----------



## Ironhide (29. Oktober 2011)

Ich kann leider nichts booten, pc stürtzt vorher ab. Was wohl darauf schliessen lässt, dass es an der Hardware liegt. Aber an welcher Komponente???


----------



## Ironhide (29. Oktober 2011)

Hier noch den Reparaturvorgang den Windows versucht zu machen aber scheitert!


----------



## Ironhide (29. Oktober 2011)

Hier!!
höh? tut mir leid für die Doppelposts, wollte eigentlich noch zwei bilder anhängen aber die sind nur unter Anhänge verwalten, aber lassen sich gerade nicht raufladen
(kann man seine eigenen Posts nicht löschen?)


----------



## MezZo_Mix (29. Oktober 2011)

Diese Bildfehler kommen bei mir auch... bei mir Liegts am "Halb defekten CPU" der Freeze Verursacht. da endet das bild genau so! (Aber nicht immer!)  Aber einfach so kann es der CPU nicht sein Könnte auch die Graka sein.


Hast du irgendeine Möglichkeit Ersatzteile zu bekommen? Das wichtigste wären: CPU RAM GRAKA zu not noch ein Netzteil

Wie ich sehe hast du den 1055T auf 3.5GHz. Hast du den Schon auf seinen Standard takt mal gebracht? Viele hier haben Bemerkt das ihr "1055T" nach ner zeit nicht mehr Mit den Settings von denen wollte. auch wenn es Monate lief.

*16GB Laufen ab Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit!* lass dich nicht Verwirren.


----------



## Ironhide (29. Oktober 2011)

> Hast du irgendeine Möglichkeit Ersatzteile zu bekommen? Das wichtigste wären: CPU RAM GRAKA zu not noch ein Netzteil
> 
> Wie ich sehe hast du den 1055T auf 3.5GHz. Hast du den Schon auf seinen  Standard takt mal gebracht? Viele hier haben Bemerkt das ihr "1055T"  nach ner zeit nicht mehr Mit den Settings von denen wollte. auch wenn es  Monate lief.
> 
> *16GB Laufen ab Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit!* lass dich nicht Verwirren.


Seitdem ich versuch den PC zu retten ist die CPU nicht mehr overclocked. GraKa hab ich versucht, RAM sollte ja gehn, der lief immer perfekt. Aber CPU hab ich keine. Netzteil wird es doch wohl nicht sein, klingt für mich unwahrscheindlich. Ist nicht am wahrscheindlichsten dass es das Mainboard ist? ist das einzige was ich mir vorstellen kann, das ich irgendwie beschädigt hätte beim einführen der RAMs.Die CPU hatte ich eingentlich noch mit Prime getestet und keine fehler oder anzeichen gesehn. und ich kühl das ding mit nem Mugen 2, der sollte die schon kühl halten!

Könnte es sein, dass die *CPU bei 1.4750V* auf einen Schlag vollkommen verbrätzelt? Normal ist doch so 1.25V oder so.


----------



## froschline (29. Oktober 2011)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Diese Bildfehler kommen bei mir auch... bei mir Liegts am "Halb defekten CPU" der Freeze Verursacht. da endet das bild genau so! (Aber nicht immer!)  Aber einfach so kann es der CPU nicht sein Könnte auch die Graka sein.
> 
> 
> Hast du irgendeine Möglichkeit Ersatzteile zu bekommen? Das wichtigste wären: CPU RAM GRAKA zu not noch ein Netzteil
> ...


 
*16GB Laufen ab Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit!* lass dich nicht Verwirren. Stimmt  

Könnte auch die Graka sein. Stimmt 

Halb defekten CPU 

Wie ich sehe hast du den 1055T auf 3.5GHz. Hast du den Schon auf seinen Standard takt mal gebracht? 
Viele hier haben Bemerkt das ihr "1055T" nach ner zeit nicht mehr Mit den Settings von denen wollte. 
auch wenn es Monate lief.


----------



## Ironhide (29. Oktober 2011)

Eben hab schon probiert ob das Sys mit meiner alten, der HD 3870, läuft. leider auch nicht. und ja ich hab die CPU schon lange wieder runter auf standart getackt.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (29. Oktober 2011)

mit Halb defekt meine ich mein CPU.. Der Verursacht Standbild wann er will.

@ Toni Montana: Kommt drauf an ABER, ich glaub kaum das dein CPU einfach mal so tot ist. Das was am Mainboard Beschädigt sein Sollte wegen dem RAM einführen glaub ich kaum, Außer du hast Da mit voller Wucht reingehaun xDDD Mainboards halten schon was aus mach dir da keine Sorge das da etwas kaputt geht weil man mal zu hart drückt. Wurde vielleicht sonst noch was Verändert? GENAU! PROBIER mal im Abgesicherten Modus ins Windows zu kommen. Wenn das Klappt Kanns eigentlich nur ein Windows Fehler sein


//EDIT und hats geklappt mit dem Abgesicherten Modus?


----------



## Ironhide (29. Oktober 2011)

> PROBIER mal im Abgesicherten Modus ins Windows zu kommen. Wenn das Klappt Kanns eigentlich nur ein Windows Fehler sein


Wie komme ich da rein? manchmal wird man ja gefragt ob man im abgesicherten modus starten möchte, das kommt bei mir nie, nur ob ich "windowsfehlerbehebung" machen will.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (29. Oktober 2011)

Starte den PC neu und drück mehrfach die F8 Taste dann Müsste es Dabei stehen unter Mehreren Optionen


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (29. Oktober 2011)

16 Gb gehen auf jeden fall mit Win 7 Home Premium SB,64bit.
Beweis:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ironhide (30. Oktober 2011)

> Starte den PC neu und drück mehrfach die F8 Taste dann Müsste es Dabei stehen unter Mehreren Optionen


bringt irgendwie nichts, keine reaktion auf F8. aber konnte nun ein Biosupdate per USB stick machen und noch Windows auf einen früheren stand zurücksetzten per reparatur von der Windows-DVD aus. aber immer noch keine veränderung. Software ist es denke ich demnach nicht.

*An welcher Hardware denkt ihr liegt es?

*Surprise, Surprise!! Abgesicherter Modus funktioniert! Windows also definitiv intakt (also so intakt windows auch sein kann )! Liegt wohl defintiv an Hardware. Nun die frage, CPU oder Mainboard???

Wenn ich im abgesicherten modus die problembehandlung durchführe steht da dass möglicherweise hardwareänderungen nicht erkannt wurden.
Im everest zeigt es alles richtig an. GraKa 5850 und CPU 1055T bestens erkannt
Also meiner analyse zufolge kann ich doch folgende komponenten ausschliessen:
*Windows 7*, da der abgesicherte modus läuft
*Festplatte*, dito: abgesicherter modus läuft und alle daten vorhanden
*RAM*, momentan sind die laten Riegel drinne und die laufen ohne problem
*GPU*, hab auch schon meine alte 3870 ausprobiert aber PC started auch dann nicht

*CPU *und *Mainboard *sehen eigentlich auch nicht schlecht aus, everest zeigt alles an und ich seh keine fehler im bios oder everest

ich bin vollkommen ratlos momentan! und es kommt doch so bald MW3 , zum Glück hab ich BF3 abbestellt!


----------



## 45thFuchs (30. Oktober 2011)

Stelle mal die Ramtimings von hand ein im Bios/Efi,und erhöhe die Ramspannung etwas.
Wenn das noch nicht funktioniert kannst du in wenigen fällen mit einer minimalen anhebung der HT-Voltage vielleicht noch was erreichen und sie stabil betreiben.
Des weiteren können die Windows probleme kommen durch den bios reset wenn erst AHCI an war,komisch das er aber trotzdem die Festplatte noch erkennt also eher unwahrscheinlich.
Weiter kannst du alle Riegel einmal mit memtest auf ihre Funktionalität prüfen,es hört sich an alsob statische Entladung oder einfach zuviel gewalt beim sockeln einen riegel teilweise zerstört haben könnte was dann genau solche Bluescreens und Crashes gibt.


----------



## Ironhide (30. Oktober 2011)

> Weiter kannst du alle Riegel einmal mit memtest auf ihre Funktionalität  prüfen,es hört sich an alsob statische Entladung oder einfach zuviel  gewalt beim sockeln einen riegel teilweise zerstört haben könnte was  dann genau solche Bluescreens und Crashes gibt.


ne an den riegel wirds nicht liegen. es sind sicher nicht alle 6 rielgel kaputt die ich hab. wenn dann wurde das mainboard beschädigt. Und ich hab im bios schon alles ausprobiert spannung rauf runter, timings eingestellt und auch mit verschieden viel MHz


----------



## 45thFuchs (30. Oktober 2011)

Es braucht nur einer der Speicherriegel einen kleinen Defekt zu haben,die wirst du so oder so dann einzeln testen müssen für RMA,oder einfach auch alle tauschen.
Hab vor kurzen die G-Skill 1600cl 9 aus einem angebot gekauft die lagen kurzzeitig preislich unter bekannteren 1333er riegeln,wenn du deine eintauschst nimm die ,keine probleme mit vollbestückung auf 12 gb .
2xG-skill 1600 1xCorsair 1333 1x Kingston 1333 selbst das lief drauf,jetzt sinds aber nur noch die 1600er ,8gb ist ausser 
in Studio4d und Ferienfilme/Foto´s bearbeiten mehr als genug.
Zu den OC daten DR-1750 geht ohne änderungen an den Timings,mit Cl10 geht sogar 2000mhz+(Bringt nur nichts da die Programme die es nutzen eher die Timings mögen,ausnahme PC´s mit Onboardgraka´s.
Hoffe du kriegst es so wieder einfach ans laufen mit wenigstens erstmal 8 GB ,die anderen kannst du ja reklamieren dann und hast trotzdem genug Leistung während der Wartezeit,Corsair ist langsam in RMA in den Niederlanden ....
Achte auch beim kauf drauf keine XMP Modelle zu kaufen,die sind für Intel und kosten ein paar Euro mehr für nichts.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (30. Oktober 2011)

Wenn Windows nur im abgesicherten Modus läuft heißt das nicht das Windows geht > auch wenn eine Frühere Version wiederhergestellt wird ist das keine Garantie dafür das Windows geht, Probier es mal einfach aus. Windows neu Drauf zu spielen von mir aus auch Nur Drüber installieren damit deine Alten Daten nicht verloren gehen.


Das mit dem Ramtimings einstellen von Hand ist auch mal ne gute idee. 

Ich würde es So machen würde mein PC sowas mit mir machen 

1. Bios auf Standard stellen.
2. Minimal Config (1RAM riegel,1Festplatte 1Graka, wenn auch mal den Alten RAM versuchen.)
3. Windows im Abgesicherten Modus hochfahren lassen.
4. Wenn Windows nur im Abgesicherten Modus geht würde ich es Neuinstallieren!
5. Wenn Möglich Ersatzteile Benutzen: GRAKA RAM CPU zur Not Netzteil auch noch.
6. Jedes Teil auf *Sichtbaren* Schaden überprüfen*!* ( RAM, Mainboard, CPU, Graka, Speicher )

Hast du eventuell noch eine Festplatte daheim? um da mal Windows drauf zu installieren? 

MfG N1CO


----------



## Hübie (30. Oktober 2011)

Windows hat einen eigenen Speichertest. Wenn du wie ein irrer auf F8 rumhämmerst bevor Windows startet kommst du in ein Auswahlmenü. Da Tabulator drücken und Speicherdiagnose auswählen. Bei manchen Tastaturen muss man die F-Tasten erst mit einem Knopf aktivieren. Daran solltest du denken 
Vermutlich hast du dich nicht geerdet bevor du an elektronischen Bauteilen vergangen hast. Das ist Verbrechen Nummer eins.
Also bevor du etwas machst: Geh in BIOS und lade die "optimized defaults" nachdem du ein Update mit anschliessendem clear cmos gemacht hast.
Dann den Speichertest mit Vollbestückung ausführen. Welche Spannung hat dein IMC??


----------



## 45thFuchs (30. Oktober 2011)

Lässt sich fast alles ausschliessen da die probleme ja nicht mit den alten rams auftauchen.
Ein ram riegel bekommt keine sichtbaren schäden,der brutzelt unsichtbar,zudem ist ein Heatspreader drauf der den blick verhindert .
Der verschwommene Screenshot von Windows errinert mich auch nur an einen Defekten oder falsch übertakteten Riegel,hab ich beim 
Feintuning öfter mal erleben dürfen.
Ein Festplattenschaden kann es auch nicht sein,dann gäbs nur nen hänger gefolgt von einem Bluescreen der sagt das der PC keine daten locker bekommt.
Neuinstallation kann helfen aber ich würd erst einfach alle riegel einzeln testen bevor ich mir al die arbeit und den eventuellen datenverlust antuhe,die alten rams laufen ja tadellos.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (30. Oktober 2011)

45thFuchs schrieb:


> Ein ram riegel bekommt keine sichtbaren schäden


 
Kann doch Passieren das etwas vom RAM abgebrochen ist/Könnte


----------



## 45thFuchs (30. Oktober 2011)

Da hab ich eher die erfahrung das er Sockel zuerst nachgibt ,aber möglich wärs bei extremer Gewalteinwirkung.
Ich tippe auf Defekt durch statische Ladung,das sind die meist vorkommenden und können bei falscher Kleidung 
auch auftreten wenn man noch so vorsichtig ist.
Leute ! Baut eure PC´s barfuss in boxershorts!
(Spass beiseite,die komplette Kleidung sollte einfach nur aus einem einzigen Material bestehen und nicht mit anderen Materialen die sich Statisch laden können in Berührung kommen ,also auch nicht mit z.b. der Couch.
Weiter kann es auch helfen die Mainboardverpackungsfolie unter die Füsse zu legen,die leitet nicht und man wird nicht selbst zur Masse also wenn man beides macht kann es keine Statische ladung geben).


----------



## Ironhide (1. November 2011)

Also, hatte erst jetzt wiede zeit mich ne kurze zeit mit dem Nervenbündel von PC auseinander zu setzten. Hab im abgesicherten Modus Memtest durchgeführt. und bekomme eine Fehlermeldung. Da dachte ich jetzt weiss ich woran es liegt. kurz darauf hab ich nochmals versucht im abgesicherten Modus zu starten, da kommt was von wegen Festplatte im NTFS format hat probleme. Wiso kommt das auch gerade noch hinzu?  hab jetzt mal 2 der alten ram- und 2 der neuen ram-Riegel einzeln zuerst im 1. Slot und danach im 2. Slot probiert. bei nichts eine veränderung. Da ich denke, dass nicht alle RAMs defekt sein können komme ich eigentlich nur noch auf einen Fehler des Mainboards, oder kann das fast nicht sein?
Danke übrigens noch mal für eure zahlreichen und hilfsbereiten Beiträge


----------



## froschline (1. November 2011)

Also nach den ganzen hin und her würde einmal in der Qualified Vendors List sehen und mir neue Arbeitsspeicher kaufen. 
Und Windows neu drauf spielen somit sollst du keine Probleme mehr haben.

Ich habe mir Gestern neue Arbeitsspeicher Eingebaut 8 GB Corsair Vengeance 1866 hatte keine Probleme worden sofort erkannt.


----------



## Ironhide (1. November 2011)

Das würde ich ja schon machen, aber eben ich zweifle immer noch stark daran, dass es am RAM liegt


----------



## froschline (2. November 2011)

Ich glaube dein Motherboard hat deine neuen Corsair Vengeance 4 x 4 GB =16 GB nicht richtig erkannt.
Dein PC "Board" hat siehe Qualified Vendors List diese Arbeitsspeicher von Corsair Vengeance
CMD8AX3M4A1600C8 4 x 2GB = 8GB richtig erkannt deswegen waren auch nur 7.47 verwendbar".

Ich hatte diese Problem vor lange Zeit auch mal. 
Kleiner Tipp: 
wenn du 16MB haben willst in der Liste sind Kingston 1600 4 GB eingetragen.


----------



## Ironhide (2. November 2011)

> Ich glaube dein Motherboard hat deine neuen Corsair Vengeance 4 x 4 GB =16 GB nicht richtig erkannt.Dein PC "Board" hat siehe Qualified Vendors List diese Arbeitsspeicher von Corsair Vengeance
> CMD8AX3M4A1600C8 4 x 2GB = 8GB richtig erkannt deswegen waren auch nur 7.47 verwendbar".
> 
> Ich hatte diese Problem vor lange Zeit auch mal.
> ...




Super! Danke viel mals! Das wäre also die Lösung für mein ursprüngliches Problem gewesen! Jetzt muss ich nur noch den PC zum laufen kriegen

Ich bin gerade im Abgesicherten Modus! Kann ich da etwas machen um zu testen ob Windows normal funktioniert und die Harddisk??
​


----------



## MezZo_Mix (3. November 2011)

froschline schrieb:


> Ich glaube dein Motherboard hat deine neuen Corsair Vengeance 4 x 4 GB =16 GB nicht richtig erkannt.
> Dein PC "Board" hat siehe Qualified Vendors List diese Arbeitsspeicher von Corsair Vengeance
> CMD8AX3M4A1600C8 4 x 2GB = 8GB richtig erkannt deswegen waren auch nur 7.47 verwendbar".
> 
> ...


 

Diese Listen von den Mainboard Herstellern sind nur Getestete RAM´S Die laufen. Das heißt nicht Dass, die Anderen nicht Laufen & das nur 8GB Verwendbar sind Völliger quatsch solang CPU-z 16GB anzeigt liegt das Problem woanders: Meine Ganzen Speicher sind auch nicht in der QVL liste bei meinem Mainboard Trotzdem gehen meine 12GB RAM.


@Toni Montana Hast du schon Windows Neu Installiert? Natürlich Kann das Mainboard Kaputt gegangen sein Warum auch immer wenn Jetzt im Memtest errors kommen. Hast du ne Möglichkeit die Rams wo anders zu testen?


----------



## Ironhide (3. November 2011)

Also es wird wohl an der Hardware liegen denn wenn ich im abgesicherten modus (funktioniert auch mit Netzwerkfunktion) die Problembehandlung durchführe bei der Ruprik Hardware und Geräte kommt als ergebnis die Fehlermeldeung "hardwareänderungen wurden möglicherweise nicht erkannt".
Kann man da was genaueres diagnostizieren? Also welche Hardware es als Fehler ermittelt?


NIICE, PC LÄUFT WIEDER
zwar mit geänderter Hardware aber das ist mir jetzt scheiss egal. Den wirklichen Grund hab ich nicht gefunden und werd ich wohl auch nie!
Danke für eure Hilfe!

*close*


----------

